# The 5th Anual Cheeseland Carpet Challenge



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

THE 5TH ANUAL CHEESELAND CARPET CHALLENGE

FEB 4TH 2006

Where: VFW Downtown Green Bay

Directions to race:
From I 43: take the Webster street exit and proceed south to Main street lights go one block further to Pine and turn right to VFW club two blocks up. 

From HWY 41: take 172 exit over bridge to Webster street exit proceed north to Walnut street lights go two blocks further to Pine street turn left go two blocks VFW club on left.

2 Qualifiers (Maybe 3 depends on amount of racers) and 1 main.

All oval classes are 4 minutes. Bring your own ROAR legal stock motor.

Doors Open: 8am (CONTROLLED PRACTICE) Racing at: 11am
Entry Fee: $20 per class. $10 For second class.

Walk in’s WELCOME, Prizes based on pre-entries

Track size is Approx. (65’ x 35’) Power and Tables are available although somewhat limited.

Food and Refreshments will be available for purchase. 
Also some parts will be available at track day of the race.
Due to the amount of racers last year the ones listed are the only classes to be run.

CLASSES (Run 2 Max.)
1/10 4-cell oval stock motor nascar body)
1/10 4 -cell Stock Sportsman oval(Nascar bodies no rear cut out, no wing, 3300 batteries max )
10th scale oval stock motor off road truck (foam tires) 

Road course: 
1/10 stock sedan(rubber tires)(5 min)
1/10 19 turn sedan foam tires(5 min)
1/12 4-cell stock gtp body(8 min)


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

RESULTS FROM LAST YEAR (JUST FOR FUN) 


PRO STAR RACING'S 4TH ANNUAL CHEESE LAND CLASSIC -- 02-26-2005 

-- SEDAN STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 37 4:03.02 KEVIN BURMEISTER 
2 2 35 4:02.72 MARK FARLEY 
3 6 34 4:05.65 ANDREW MILLER 
4 5 33 4:04.95 JASON TOEBE 
5 4 31 4:02.10 DON SALLENBACH 
6 3 21 2:44.88 KARL SCHMELING 





-- SEDAN STOCK - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 4:02.78 AARON ANDERKAY 
2 5 33 4:05.92 CALVIN CADLE 
3 6 31 4:01.68 BRAD SHEARER 
4 3 31 4:02.37 BRANDON KOEHLER 
5 2 16 2:00.14 BEN HABEL 
6 4 1 0:11.28 DENNIS FLAVION 




-- SEDAN STOCK - C MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 4:04.14 AARON SEAMAN 
2 2 32 4:05.05 CHUCK RAVEY 
3 3 30 4:15.54 KEITH YEDICA 
4 5 4 0:31.83 MIKE PIONTEK 
-- 4 --- DNS --- ERIK SALLENBACH 



-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 71 4:01.96 COREY HEFT 
2 2 70 4:00.24 MIKE MAKUS 
3 3 70 4:03.41 BRUCE GAYHART 
4 4 69 4:00.65 PATRICK SIMKINS 
5 5 68 4:00.44 DANNY "THE DUDE" 
6 6 68 4:01.39 BUDDY PAUL 





-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 2 68 4:02.16 NEIL HICKS 
2 4 68 4:02.99 MIKE BURBEY 
3 5 68 4:03.21 OX 
4 6 68 4:03.44 BOB WRIGHT 
5 3 66 4:00.79 JEFF SKOMSKI 
6 1 4 0:16.54 BUTCH THOMPSON 





-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - C MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 67 4:03.09 AL SCHWARZE 
2 3 66 4:02.21 BILL SULLIVAN 
3 4 66 4:03.55 MATT KIVI 
4 6 61 3:42.63 DAVID VAN LANEN 
5 5 60 4:02.06 HAYS REELING 
6 2 56 3:41.58 GRIFFEN WENDT 




-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - D MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 67 4:00.73 JEFF CARLSON 
2 2 67 4:00.96 PATRICK HOCKERS 
3 4 66 4:02.31 TED BAIER 
4 3 66 4:02.59 ED FISCHER 
5 5 64 4:00.61 JAKE FORD 
6 6 64 4:03.57 CHUCK MANNING 




-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - E MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 66 4:02.05 SCOTT LARSON 
2 2 65 4:01.31 CODY DOMKE 
3 4 63 4:00.43 MIKE SIMKINS 
4 5 63 4:01.07 RANDY KEMPEN 
5 6 62 4:00.19 DENNIS FLAVION 
6 3 55 3:48.94 KEITH YEDICA 






-- 1/10 4 CELL OVAL - F MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 65 4:02.58 JASON D 
2 3 61 4:03.86 CRAIG VANDENBERG 
3 5 60 4:03.45 REYNE FLAVION 
4 4 57 4:02.68 KEVIN FORD 
5 6 23 1:37.91 JEFF IVES 
6 2 1 1:04.47 BRETT VAN HORN 



-- STAMPEDE - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 4:04.03 CODY DOMKE 
2 2 50 4:01.92 ARIC DOMKE 
3 3 50 4:03.02 KYLE SCHROEDER 




-- STAMPEDE - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 44 4:03.38 RANDY KEMPEN 
2 2 44 4:04.28 SHAWN DEPREY 
3 3 39 4:00.87 MICHEAL SERVI 




-- TRUCK STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 61 4:01.89 NICK WEIGEL 
2 3 57 4:00.85 KEVIN SPAETH 
3 4 49 4:01.20 ARIC DOMKE 
4 2 12 4:07.09 KEVIN MICHLIG 



-- TRUCK STOCK - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 3 55 4:02.15 ADAM KIVI 
2 1 53 4:03.30 MIKE LARSON 
3 2 52 4:01.60 MATT ADAMS


----------

